# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Blue/bronze auratus - finally growing up!

## guppygal

I was able to get some current pix of a couple of blue/bronze auratus babies, tho they look more like juvies or sub-adults these days.  I love the way their patterns change over time - they morphed oow almost totally blue with nearly black spots. 

Their parents are on the coco hut, and the tiniest one was oow on Oct 2.  They're very prolific breeders.

If the weather ever cools off, I'll be able to sell these pretty lil frogs.  That's a big IF.....  :Cool: 

thanks!
kristi

----------


## bshmerlie

That's great.  How long have they been breeding for you?

----------


## Amy

Very beautiful!  If I am ever to get darts...it's going to be a very hard choice of which ones to pick!!!

----------


## bshmerlie

> Very beautiful!  If I am ever to get darts...it's going to be a very hard choice of which ones to pick!!!


Yeah I've got that problem too. Maybe that is why I seem to be collecting a pair of everything. :Big Grin:

----------


## Grrrit

Awesome frogs kristi! I may be intrested in a group this fall.  :Wink:  I have something big up mt sleeve for asl my friends on the forum!

----------


## guppygal

> That's great.  How long have they been breeding for you?


I bought this pair with a tadpole last September.  The tad came out of the water on Oct 2.  Since then, I get a clutch of eggs about once a week.  

At first, I tried cup-raising the tads, but it got pretty crowded after awhile.  Now, I put all the new tads in a 50g tank I call the 'swamp' - it's half dry, half water.  I have dozens of babies in the tank, but there's lots of places to hide, so I have to sneak up on 'em to get a good glimpse.

----------


## guppygal

> Awesome frogs kristi! I may be intrested in a group this fall.  I have something big up mt sleeve for asl my friends on the forum!


Sweet!!  I can help  :Wink:

----------


## Grrrit

I have something cool coming  along in the works. Once its done, a group of 6-7 auratus will be needed.  :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Very stunning auratus variant you have there.  Do you find them bold/shy/somewhere in between?

----------


## larry b

There some nice frogs u got there, nice pics.

----------


## bshmerlie

I have two female Auratus. One is shy the other isn't...I don't know what to make of them just yet as I've only had them for a short time.  Kristi I finally have some adult pairs ...when I start getting some babies maybe we can do some trades.

----------


## guppygal

> I have two female Auratus. One is shy the other isn't...I don't know what to make of them just yet as I've only had them for a short time.  Kristi I finally have some adult pairs ...when I start getting some babies maybe we can do some trades.


What morph?  There are several, including green/bronze, turquoise/bronze, blue/black, green/black, Costa Rican, Hawaiian, and others that I can't even remember.  Lots of auratus flavors.....

----------


## bshmerlie

My two are from the Taboga locale.  One is quite bold while the other will hide as soon as I look in. I think I have a picture of them in my album.  I've been looking for a male but haven't had any luck finding one yet.

----------


## crucible151

I love these frogs. I think they are some of the most beautiful ones there are. They blue and bronze makes a stunning combination when you see them in real life~!

----------


## John Clare

It's important to remind people that even though auratus has many races, each race has a different degree of boldness.  That's why I asked my original question.  Some races are very shy, some are rather bold.  Hoping Kristi's frogs are the bold kind!

----------


## SNAKE

WE don't say races but localities. At least, thats What we say In Europe. 
WE say races for dogs. But With dogs, the shapes and the sizerin change but With dendrobates only the color changes.
And the morphs were distingueshed by localities of northern Bresil.

----------

